# English play groups, etc.



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Do English speaking families have regular meetups (play groups, etc) in Spain (e.g. Valencia, Alicante, Malaga)? 

Our kids' first language is English but we speak Slovak and Hungarian at home. I am afraid they would forget English if we went to live in Spain. I'm thinking a regular contact with other native speakers of English would help them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sadlybroke said:


> Do English speaking families have regular meetups (play groups, etc) in Spain (e.g. Valencia, Alicante, Malaga)?
> 
> Our kids' first language is English but we speak Slovak and Hungarian at home. I am afraid they would forget English if we went to live in Spain. I'm thinking a regular contact with other native speakers of English would help them.


I'm sure they meet up, but its an informal thing. I dont know of any english playschools. There are some Spanish ones that claim to be bilingual, to encourage spanish children to speak english early. International schools take children from 3 years old and altho there are many different nationalities in their classes, they teach in english and stick to the english education curriculum

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm sure they meet up, but its an informal thing. I dont know of any english playschools. There are some Spanish ones that claim to be bilingual, to encourage spanish children to speak english early. International schools take children from 3 years old and altho there are many different nationalities in their classes, they teach in english and stick to the english education curriculum
> 
> Jo xxx


we have had a couple of English playgroups around here, but they rarely last long unless thay are attached to one of the International schools, it seems

we have a new one opening soon on the corner of our urb - I think it will be a Spanish one though


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sadlybroke said:


> Do English speaking families have regular meetups (play groups, etc) in Spain (e.g. Valencia, Alicante, Malaga)?
> 
> Our kids' first language is English but we speak Slovak and Hungarian at home. I am afraid they would forget English if we went to live in Spain. I'm thinking a regular contact with other native speakers of English would help them.


Hi - your flag says that you are 'expat in UK' I guess you're actually in Spain now?

Anyway, we have found that some of the lessons at school are now being taught in English.:clap2:

I too was/am concerned about my children loosing their English and so try and teach them myself. If this is not an option, I'm sure you will find a lot of ex-pats who would be keen to help your children retain or even improve their English.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> we have had a couple of English playgroups around here, but they rarely last long unless thay are attached to one of the International schools, it seems


Are the ones attached to International schools available to everyone or only to school's pupils usually?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> Are the ones attached to International schools available to everyone or only to school's pupils usually?


anyone who is willing to pay can use them


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Hi - your flag says that you are 'expat in UK' I guess you're actually in Spain now?


No, still in the UK, researching our options. 



snikpoh said:


> Anyway, we have found that some of the lessons at school are now being taught in English.:clap2:


Is it a bilingual school or a regular Spanish primary school?



snikpoh said:


> I too was/am concerned about my children loosing their English and so try and teach them myself. If this is not an option, I'm sure you will find a lot of ex-pats who would be keen to help your children retain or even improve their English.


I hope so too. Thanks for your response.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sadlybroke said:


> Are the ones attached to International schools available to everyone or only to school's pupils usually?


They're more pre-schools than playschools. Your children start there and they stay there til you want to take them out. But it s is 5 mornings and/or afternoons a week.

Jo xxx


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Aha, I see. I checked the price lists of several International schools such as Los Olivos in Valencia. They seem quite pricey for pre-schools - 1120€ enrollment (one off) and 400€ tution fee (I suppose it is a monthly fee?).

I meant more informal groups where our children could spend some time with other English-speaking kids.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> Aha, I see. I checked the price lists of several International schools such as Los Olivos in Valencia. They seem quite pricey for pre-schools - 1120€ enrollment (one off) and 400€ tution fee (I suppose it is a monthly fee?).
> 
> I meant more informal groups where our children could spend some time with other English-speaking kids.


do you mean like 'mums & tots'?...... that's what we used to call it, anyway - it's probably not PC to say that now 

anywhere there are English speaking families with kids you'll find groups of mums with the little ones in the parks, cafes & on the beaches

I don't think you need to worry too much really - if you're speaking English at home, & you provide those who can read with English medium reading material (anything at all - magazines, books, websites) & those who can't with maybe videos in English, you won't find them forgetting at all!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sadlybroke said:


> )
> 
> Our kids' first language is English but we speak Slovak and Hungarian at home. I am afraid they would forget English if we went to live in Spain. I'm thinking a regular contact with other native speakers of English would help them.


I must say your English is excellent - better than that of some native English speakers.

We lived in Prague for three years but visited Slovakia a couple of times and frankly preferred it to the CR. People were much more friendly, eating out was a real pleasure, hotels were of a good standard.

Our much-loved Rhodesian Ridgeback is a Slovak....we got him from a kennels in a tiny village near Trnava.

I know I'm off-topic but just wanted to say that.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I must say your English is excellent - better than that of some native English speakers.
> 
> We lived in Prague for three years but visited Slovakia a couple of times and frankly preferred it to the CR. People were much more friendly, eating out was a real pleasure, hotels were of a good standard.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sadlybroke said:


> Thanks!


Prosim...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a mother and toddler group in Nerja which meets every Tuesday morning and also has regular kids parties and trips. Today they are off to the aquarium in Almuñecar. Most of the people who attend are English but there is also a German mum and a couple of Spanish mums who turn up occasionally.


----------

